# 570 crew/900 crew/mule pro fxt???



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

Which bike do y'all think would be best for hunting /work/ maybe minor trail riding and typical deer lease mud. Nothing bigger then 27s really . I hear the new mule pro fxt le maybe worth looking at. Anyone have any reviews on it or ran one? Thanks in advance for any feed back.


----------

